# 6dp2dt



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am slowly losing the plot.... can't find any success stories with 2 day transfers

Can anyone give me some PMA  

xxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Saila, 

I had a 2 day transfer with a 2 cell and 3 cell embie... My previous tx were all with embies much further on. Granted i have got immune issues but i felt the same as you on my last tx that a 2 day transfer would not work.. I didnt have any frosties either.

Good luck and lots of        . When are you due to test..

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

hi Saila,

I had a 2 day transfer of a 4 cell grade 2 embie and a 4 cell grade 3 embie on my first IVF and conceived my angel twin boys. On my 2nd cycle I had  eSET, and transfered a day 2, 4 cell grade 2 embie, and it stuck I am now 6+1 PG.

Day two transfers do work. I have also just read your other post re your concerns about discharge, that sounds quite promising to me, I had doscoloured brown discharge on 9dpt, and I am guessing it was implantation, don't worry you will be fine.

All the best  

Emma.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh thanks so much for replying girls   I feel so much more positive now.

I have had some aches and pains and I feel like AF is going to arrived.

I wasn't too hopeful as I am only 6dpt and I am prone to AF arriving just after first week on 2ww  

I guess I just need to hold it together.

I am due to test a week tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Dont worry you'll be fine


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Saila

My 2nd ICSI was with 2day trans, I think 2x3cell BFP. 3rd ICSI 2day trans BFN. 4th ICSI 3day trans 5and4 cell BFN. 5th ICSI 3day trans 5 and4 cell BFP. 6th ICSI 2day trans 2x4cell good quality BFP today. We have never had any embroys good enough to freeze.

I don't think it really matters  when they are transferred. You just got to hope they are little fighters.

Good Luck


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks so much, I feel like I am going a bit insane today   Trying to keep it together just wish I knew what was going on  

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh and I feel terribly premenstrual too! Classic classic  announcement of arrival!

xxx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi honey

AF pains can be slightly similar to early pg symptoms.  Try to remain   .I know its hard but until you get a BFN there is always a chance even if AF does come.


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

am now 10dpt and feeling quite "due on". I even did a naughty and used a hpt this morning (not on first urine) because I needed some hope - it was negative. I know its not over till its over but I really think it is...


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Me me me!! I'm a 2 day success story - with just one embie hun!!

It is also a medical fact that you go stir crazy almost exactly 6 days into the 2ww!! it's the law, and you will be fine, hun.  

Inside you is the best place for your embie, and it will be fine!!


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi there

i had a/f pains and felt really pre menstrual most of my 2ww. tested 8dpt neg then 10dpt and got a faint poss confirmed on 13dpt so theres still lots of hope hun try to stay possitive, i know thats not easy! but i had myself convinced it was a bfn for us. look after yourself and good luck x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I have everything crossed for you Saila

Nikki xx​


----------

